# Sabvoton sine wave controller use instructions



## Kathy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,
This thread is for the users of Sabvoton sine wave motor controllers,as I got some feedback there is a little misunderstanding of our software.
I will post some FAQ here,if you have any questions,pls ask.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 11, 2013)

How to use boost function of Sabvoton?

Firstly ,install the Sabvoton software in your computer and USB drive 
Then open the software interface in your computer and connect your controller to the computer with our communication cable.
​
Take a 150A controller as an example, the rated DC current is set between 60A and 80A,and the max DC current is set between 120~150A,so as to get a good performance. Basically，the rated DC current set around 1/2 of the max DC current.










And then refer to the below picture,

















​​​Enable the boost in the function page, and save the parameter in the debug page. If the modification is not well saved, then the operation is invalid.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 11, 2013)




----------

